# please help nigerian dwarf watery milk



## butterscotch (Aug 29, 2012)

i have had my girls for about a year just recently i started to dry them off in june they reduced milk production and it was going fine but now both does have really large udders but they are not hot to the touch and when i milk them it is a watery milk substance and is salty one does is worse than the other any ideas on what is causing this or what i can do im very worried and would love any advice on how to handle it.  i did reduce their grain and they are on alfalpha mix hay. i dont know if it makes a difference or not but we just introduced a 5mo old buck


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 29, 2012)

When was the last time you fully milked them? I would milk them out. They aren't absorbing the milk and it is just sitting in there.


----------



## butterscotch (Aug 29, 2012)

i read your post and went out and milked them dry i do have a question though the milk that replaces it will it be normal or should i be looking for certain things oh and mid way through one this white plug like thing came out anyone have an idea what it might be?


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 29, 2012)

Curdled milk. The milk will create chunks when left in the udder. Hopefully you won't have to milk them anymore.


Just keep an eye on them for mastitis.


----------



## butterscotch (Aug 29, 2012)

thank you so very much


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 29, 2012)

no problem


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 29, 2012)

I love happy endings!


----------



## Godsgrl (Aug 29, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Curdled milk.* The milk will create chunks when left in the udder. *Hopefully you won't have to milk them anymore.
> 
> 
> Just keep an eye on them for mastitis.


I had no idea this could happen. Thanks for teaching me something new today.


----------

